# Garage Tidy Up



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

couple of pics of my garage tidy up project.

Floor tiles are from http://mototile.com/

Cabinets are newage bold series from costco.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks great. Wish I had a useable garage space.


----------



## Gary Wilson (Jan 30, 2015)

Looking good
I like those units from Costco and have ordered a small combination that they have on offer, together with some racking.
Cheers


----------



## GRC (Feb 4, 2013)

Very neat :thumb:


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

Gary Wilson said:


> Looking good
> I like those units from Costco and have ordered a small combination that they have on offer, together with some racking.
> Cheers


I got my set while the current offer was on in Costco. The delivery service is appalling I had quite a bit of trouble, you won't get any tracking info or any contact to arrange delivery, they will just turn up.

The cabinets aren't to bad but they do lack a certain quality.


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Can I ask where did you get the red trolley from, the one under the window next to pressure washer? 
Cheers


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

jspeed2 said:


> Can I ask where did you get the red trolley from, the one under the window next to pressure washer?
> Cheers


It's a beta tools trolley purchased from motorsporttools.com


----------



## Big Stu (Dec 29, 2013)

Man cave, magic - just need a fridge cracked it


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

I've got the same cabinet set up. The cabinets are really good but I echo your comment on the delivery. I complained as I left my 65 year old dad at my house for delivery into the garage. One lad turned up instead of two, and my dad had to help him carry them, and as you know the little cupboards come inside the larger ones which makes it unbelievably heavy. IT was a shame because it let the whole thing down. 

Your Garage looks great though. Plenty of room for messing about on the car!


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks great mate. Even George looks happy its now tidied up


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Great storage space! 
looks great


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Great stuff that's a nice jack too


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

Megs Lad said:


> Great stuff that's a nice jack too


its a beta tools jack must of had it nearly 10 years now.


----------

